# Boooo :( Loss of taste post-RAI :(



## sonnyjane

Well, I took my RAI pill on Jan. 27th (150 mci). I was pleasantly surprised that I didn't feel any nausea, and that my swollen salivary glands, while really pretty bad, only stayed that way for two days after the pill.

Where I THOUGHT I had gotten lucky was with the taste buds. I had read that the possible side effects included loss of taste or a metallic taste, and I was happy that I didn't experience any of that stuff. Well... that was two weeks ago, but starting a couple of days ago, it looks like it caught up with me. I now realize that I can taste very little. Anything salty just tastes like tin foil in my mouth, and I can't taste chocolate. No salt or chocolate!!! May as well still be on the low-iodine diet! In addition to not being able to taste those certain foods, I do have a constant metallic taste, almost like I'm just sucking on pennies. I read that this is totally normal, just wondering for those that did experience this side effect, how long did it last? It's so disappointing! It's Girl Scout season and I can't even taste my Samoas so I've tucked them away in the freezer until I can enjoy them


----------



## joplin1975

Well, dang!!!

This is totally random and an off-the-wall suggestion, but when I was in Chicago late last year, my prospects took me to this REALLY weird restaurant called iNG (http://ingrestaurant.com/). During courses they would "dose" you with a miracle berry pill. Yes, it freaked me out, but I was about to make a big ask out of these folks, so I just smiled, took the pill, and ate. It was WEIRD -- totally changed how the foods tasted etc.

Anyhoo, I'm telling you all this because we got to talking to the waiter and he was telling us that he is recently recovering from cancer (I believe it was a lymphoma) and he talked about how he used the miracle berry pills during his treatments...that the metallic taste he constantly had was what prevented him from eating (well...not prevented, but dissuaded)...and that when he sucked on the pill before eating, it helped him with taste. I know he wasn't BS'ing us with the cancer story because one of the people I was soliciting was a doctor and she knew him/had treated him.

I didn't have any issues with taste...just a random thought!


----------



## sonnyjane

Lol! Joplin, is this the berry? https://miraclefruitman.com/index.php


----------



## nodakmom

I had loss of taste and the metallic taste. I had 50 mci and I'd say it was about 5-7 days post RAI that my taste buds went on vacation. It lasted about 2 weeks I'd guess.


----------



## sonnyjane

nodakmom said:



> I had loss of taste and the metallic taste. I had 50 mci and I'd say it was about 5-7 days post RAI that my taste buds went on vacation. It lasted about 2 weeks I'd guess.


Good to hear that it's hopefully only for another week or so! I just thought it was unusual that it didn't kick in until two weeks after I got the pill!


----------



## joplin1975

This is actually what I had...yup, they called it "flavor tripping": http://www.amazon.com/mberry-MFT10-Miracle-Fruit-Tablets/dp/B001LXYA5Q

I hope you get your sense of taste back soon!


----------



## vdshelton

I'm having a similar experience Sonnyjane.

Right at the 2 week mark I realized that my food didn't have the same flavor to it. I wouldn't say that I have the metallic taste or that I've lost the sense of taste completely.

The things I can taste to the full effect: extremely sour/salty foods (pickles, lemons, limes, etc.) and extremely sweet foods (donuts, candy, all the delicious stuff that is bad for you). Everything else just tastes so "blah", even my favorite foods.


----------

